# Your ultimate physique?



## Withered Soul (Jun 17, 2003)

What type of physique are you looking to get? Okay, some of us just want to have strength or speed but some also want to look good. What kind of look are you after? A hulking giant like Ah-nold or a lean muscled guy like Bruce Lee?
I'm looking along the lines of:
http://www.bodybuilders.com/pics/davey01.jpg
Some muscle but not huge amounts that make you look like you need the bathroom all the time.
You?


----------



## tonbo (Jun 17, 2003)

That seems a bit big for my tastes, but then again, they're *my* personal ambitions.

Yeah, I want decent sized muscles, but nothing that says I'm a muscle-head.  

I figure, if I am proportionate, then I am right where I need to be.  

Gotta admire the work it takes to get those large physiques, though.  Lotta work and dedication, there.

Peace--


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

If I could only look half that good, I would be happy.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 17, 2003)

i dont have a specific person in mind, but if i could get the physique of a sprinter a la Michael Johnson or of the stronger basketball players, i.e. Chris Webber, i'd be ecstatic.  something like Junior Seau would also be great.  unfortunately, i have never had a quarter of the discipline to get myself to the gym that those guys have


----------



## rachel (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *What type of physique are you looking to get? Okay, some of us just want to have strength or speed but some also want to look good. What kind of look are you after? A hulking giant like Ah-nold or a lean muscled guy like Bruce Lee?
> I'm looking along the lines of:
> http://www.bodybuilders.com/pics/davey01.jpg
> ...


 That's way too big  for my taste. I like the Bruce Lee look on a man not huge bulging muscles. Just my humble opinion.:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 18, 2003)

Personally I would go for having the Bruce Lee look.  I think that is a good physique.  Cut, but not too big to slow me down!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take that physique!!!!    

Does he come gift wrapped?? 
I'll even pay for the extra shipping to have him here by tomorrow!!!!!

Yum Yum!!!!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jun 18, 2003)

I like the way I am....

BTW you did this just to excite the girls didnt you.....:disgust:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 18, 2003)

Mr. Dennis Conatser, 6th Degree Black Belt, Kenpo Karate
Nobody can get there arms around his enormous martial abilities.

http://www.seigelkenpo.com/7aseminar.jpg

Here is the training regimen:

http://www.seigelkenpo.com/MrC-Crabclaws2.jpg

After all, why settle for six-pack abs when you can get the whole Keg?  Why settle for a washboard when you can have a Maytag?

I can only aspire to such greatness...


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2003)

I like size, but definiton also. I can't see spending 4-6 hrs a day in the gym, six days a week. I workout 2-3 times a week, for 1-1.5 hrs each time. Like most people, I gotta work for a living, so I don't have sponsors like these bodybuilders that compete. On top of that I have yard work, housework, time for MA workouts trainning, and simple down time to relax. It's like being on drugs, you're hooked, 
and must devote constantly, or lose it. It's too spartan of an existence for me.:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Jun 18, 2003)

I think physique wise Jeff Speakman's build is about all I could wish for...and he does Kenpo to boot so you know that his body size is definitely not limiting his Kenpo.

Rob


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I like size, but definiton also.*



Yes, sir! 



> I can't see spending 4-6 hrs a day in the gym, six days a week. I workout 2-3 times a week, for 1-1.5 hrs each time.



Now that I wish I could do.:asian:



> I gotta work for a living, so I don't have sponsors like these bodybuilders that compete.



Alas,   I don't have sponsors either but I give it a good try in the weight room everyday.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yes, sir!
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, that's why I have a pic of you everywhere I go, for motivation!


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Me too, that's why I have a pic of you everywhere I go, for motivation!  *


Do you two need to be alone?


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Mr. Dennis Conatser, 6th Degree Black Belt, Kenpo Karate
> Nobody can get there arms around his enormous martial abilities.
> 
> ...


Nobody brings a six-pack to a party


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Mr. Dennis Conatser, 6th Degree Black Belt, Kenpo Karate
> Nobody can get there arms around his enormous martial abilities.
> 
> ...


That is just rude


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 19, 2003)

Seig:  Not trying to cast any doubts about anyone's martial abilities or knowldege.  Just found these recent pictures on your site...and I couldn't resist.

Here is another one.  
http://www.seigelkenpo.com/RearTackle.jpg


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Me too, that's why I have a pic of you everywhere I go, for motivation!  *



I'm beginning to get worried about rooming with you.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do you two need to be alone? *



Seig, don't have us room together!!!.............PLease??????????


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *After all, why settle for six-pack abs when you can get the whole Keg?  *



Gosh, 
Did you see him drinking all of that milk he consumes also??? 

He does drink milk by the keg.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm beginning to get worried about rooming with you. *



You should worry........................................


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seig, don't have us room together!!!.............PLease?????????? *



No , no one can save you now!:EG:


----------



## Withered Soul (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> _I'll take that physique!!!!
> 
> Does he come gift wrapped??
> ...



Oh, that's just an old photo of me. Nothing special.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Here is another one.
> http://www.seigelkenpo.com/RearTackle.jpg *



O.K. now before I get my feathers ruffled.:shrug: .....I am the one in that photo linked above. Mr. Conatser was going to demonstrate a rear two hand grab defense. After he told me to grab him we started to laugh after everyone there realized that "I" was too small for this . Hence we started to laugh at this moment. Then when I looked up to find someone taking that picture. I'm hoping that you are not trying to stir up some trouble here as we were having fun at this seminar at that time. I respect all and joke around with my fellow MT people but again if you are stirring something let it go, please.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You should worry........................................ *



Um, no, not really.:rofl:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 19, 2003)

Jason:  Not trying to stir anything up.  And, this has nothing to do with your rooming plans with Mr. Castillo.  

No seriously, I just couldn't resist pointing to those pictures  when someone asked about ultimate physique.  You can guess from my username that my self-image is not so different from Mr. Conatser's.  

I had the opportunity to briefly meet Mr. Conatser at a seminar about 15 years ago when he was in pretty decent shape.  He could really move!  He was very polite and articulate.  I understand that he has become an excellent teacher.  If he could overcome whatever ails him and get  back in shape, he would be as awesome a practitioner as he is reported to be as a teacher.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *Jason:  Not trying to stir anything up.  *



OK, Cool! 



> And, this has nothing to do with your rooming plans with Mr. Castillo.



Hey now. I like women just ask my wife.:rofl: 



> No seriously, I just couldn't resist pointing to those pictures when someone asked about ultimate physique. You can guess from my username that my self-image is not so different from Mr. Conatser's.



Fair enough.



> I had the opportunity to briefly meet Mr. Conatser at a seminar about 15 years ago when he was in pretty decent shape. He could really move! He was very polite and articulate. I understand that he has become an excellent teacher. If he could overcome whatever ails him and get back in shape, he would be as awesome a practitioner as he is reported to be as a teacher.



I agree with what you said but I personally only had the chance to hook up with him last year. He is an awesome instructor with still plenty of pep in those there strikes he has. :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seig, don't have us room together!!!.............PLease?????????? *


But I alreadyhave the video camera set up and pay-per-view scheduled.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But I alreadyhave the video camera set up and pay-per-view scheduled. *



We'll call it HBO's OZ II!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *Oh, that's just an old photo of me. Nothing special. *



  Why do all the hunky ones have to be thousands of miles away???  :waah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2003)

Buffalo's not that far.....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 19, 2003)

I said hunky Kaith, not chunky.   


hee hee,  joking I'm joking!!!!!  Couldn't resist.

Dot  :angel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey, I got a body only a diet high in Pizza, ChickenWings and BubbleTea can build.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hey, I got a body only a diet high in Pizza, ChickenWings and BubbleTea can build.  *



If it's all the same to you I'll stick with eating 4 - 5 meals a day and drinking about 100 ounces of water a day.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If it's all the same to you I'll stick with eating 4 - 5 meals a day and drinking about 100 ounces of water a day.:asian: *


You call a handfull of bird seed a meal?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You call a handfull of bird seed a meal? *



When I seen this I laughed so hard it almost made me p*** my pants.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *When I seen this I laughed so hard it almost made me p*** my pants.:rofl: *


That's all fine and dandy, but I have not acheived my objective until I have made a bevrage come out of your nose.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2003)

Why do I suddenly get the feeling that the cleanup bill at our first MT camps gonna be huge after the banquet?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Why do I suddenly get the feeling that the cleanup bill at our first MT camps gonna be huge after the banquet?
> 
> :rofl: *


That depends on the size of the food fight, now doesn't it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm just having this vision.....

The FMA guys will be playin with the knives, the Arnis guys doing stick techniques with the bread sticks, the CMA folks will be getting ideas for new techniques (chef braises duckling.  That sounds like a CMA technique to me. )  The kenpoists will be showing the servers the right way to do the 'waiter tray' move... 

I mean, this can get ugly.

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 20, 2003)

If you have an Ultimate Physique Contest  I'll be there, and I'll even volunteer to be a judge!!!!

Big of me eh?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'm just having this vision.....
> 
> The FMA guys will be playin with the knives, the Arnis guys doing stick techniques with the bread sticks, the CMA folks will be getting ideas for new techniques (chef braises duckling.  That sounds like a CMA technique to me. )  The kenpoists will be showing the servers the right way to do the 'waiter tray' move...
> ...



And the Kenpo people will be arguing over the right way to screw in a light bulb like Mr. Parker taught them.    

Heh heh heh

Dot  :angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *If you have an Ultimate Physique Contest  I'll be there, and I'll even volunteer to be a judge!!!!
> 
> Big of me eh?    *



Hey, I thought "WE" were an item? Since when do you go window shopping?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I thought "WE" were an item? Since when do you go window shopping? *



Looks like you got tossed to the side like a dirty pair of socks.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Looks like you got tossed to the side like a dirty pair of socks.:rofl: *



Yeah, but I'm washable!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, but I'm washable! *



Does she know that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *If you have an Ultimate Physique Contest  I'll be there, and I'll even volunteer to be a judge!!!!*



Put in a good word for me will you.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Put in a good word for me will you. *



They don'thave a "Mirocweight Division", so you'll have to sit in the stands.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *They don'thave a "Mirocweight Division", so you'll have to sit in the stands. *



 Now that hurt!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'm just having this vision.....
> 
> The kenpoists will be showing the servers the right way to do the 'waiter tray' move...
> ...


Wrong, the Kenpoist will be demanding more food.


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, but I'm washable! *


prove it, more than once a month.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Wrong, the Kenpoist will be demanding more food. *



My thoughts exactly. High rank first!!!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My thoughts exactly. High rank first!!! *


We're both gonna go hungry.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We're both gonna go hungry....... *



Sad, but true, bring out your famous chili!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sad, but true, bring out your famous chili!  *


We'll have to smuggle it in and then hide so you, jason and i can eat.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'll have to smuggle it in and then hide so you, jason and i can eat. *



That's mean! That's ok, I'll ask Tess to whip up one of her specialties! Yum!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's mean! That's ok, I'll ask Tess to whip up one of her specialties! Yum! *


Won't work, when one of us cooks, the other one doesn't.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 22, 2003)

I think you guys should prepare me a Kenpo Meal  ... jus saying


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think you guys should prepare me a Kenpo Meal  ... jus saying  *



I offered diamonds, flowers, and dinner at your finest eatery just for you, and was shamed for even saying it. I was almost banned from MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I offered diamonds, flowers, and dinner at your finest eatery just for you, and was shamed for even saying it. I was almost banned from MT! *



Banned.. oh .. now that's just low.. Let me get my hands on the culprit for thinking like that~!!   

Diamonds.. I like 'shineys'    but ya know what.. I'm such a naturalist.. Give me a fossil and I'm happy...


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Banned.. oh .. now that's just low.. Let me get my hands on the culprit for thinking like that~!!
> 
> Diamonds.. I like 'shineys'    but ya know what.. I'm such a naturalist.. Give me a fossil and I'm happy...  *



Hands on him? Yes, he 'd like that, but for the sake of my safety, he will remain anonymous!


----------



## Seig (Jun 22, 2003)

That's not true, he was not almost banned.  Booted.....in the groin....now that is another issue entirely.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hands on him? Yes, he 'd like that, but for the sake of my safety, he will remain anonymous! *




well that's no fun ~!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I offered diamonds, flowers, and dinner at your finest eatery just for you, and was shamed for even saying it. I was almost banned from MT! *



Thats cuz you was bribin da wrong people. 

You gotta slide a little my way....:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My thoughts exactly. High rank first!!! *



New at McD...

For the hungry kenpoist looking to improve their 'backup mass' to 'marrage of gravity' coefficient...

The "Kenposized" Value meal!

1 gallon of frys, 5 gallons of softdrink (or 3.5 gallon shake, and our new McHernia Burger with over 1 pound of cheese!

All for only $4.99 + tax.  (Some participation may vary)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

Sadly, I just realized...I woullda lived on that in college.... :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Thats cuz you was bribin da wrong people.
> 
> You gotta slide a little my way....:rofl: *


 You been hanging out with J Denz waaaaaaaaay too long.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *New at McD...
> 
> For the hungry kenpoist looking to improve their 'backup mass' to 'marrage of gravity' coefficient...
> ...



I'm in, send my order, pronto!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's not true, he was not almost banned.  Booted.....in the groin....now that is another issue entirely. *



That's ok, as I'm now wearing a "Pro Boxing Guard" for occasions such as these!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That's not true, he was not almost banned.  Booted.....in the groin....now that is another issue entirely. *



It must be that old timer's coming back again Seig. He may need a few more boots to the groin to straighten him up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *New at McD...
> 
> For the hungry kenpoist looking to improve their 'backup mass' to 'marrage of gravity' coefficient...
> ...




Kaith,
Again no offense here but I'll pass on that:barf:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

Have one of those meals for dinner....next day, you litterally 'roll' outta bed.

You know it was a good camp when the whole crew hits the local chinese buffet for lunch, and the staff is crying when you leave.



(Happened last year at an Arnis camp I was at.  When we left, the waitresses looked like they were gonna cry...)  LOL 

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

For some reason I can see a group of kenpoist do the same thing.


----------



## Seig (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *When we left, the waitresses looked like they were gonna cry...)  LOL
> 
> :rofl: *


At least Kenpoists tip........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *At least Kenpoists tip........ *



True....but it takes you guys 37 moves to do it....and if the waiters a lefty, your all confused.  

(Still having nightmares of the arnis group doing sinawalis with the breadsticks.....)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *True....but it takes you guys 37 moves to do it....and if the waiters a lefty, your all confused.
> 
> *


That is a bald faced lie!  It only takes 27 moves!  And leftys do not bother us, especially us I.K.K.O types!  Besides, I'm a lefty.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmmm.... they've been inovating.

Soon, they will be down to the simply technique us FMAers use.

Move 1 - stand up
Move 2 - excuse yourself
Move 3 - step outside.


Last one left gets to pay. 

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmmm.... they've been inovating.
> 
> Soon, they will be down to the simply technique us FMAers use.
> ...


See that's the real trick with the kenpo get togethers, one of us goes to pay the bill and another one says.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.That's not how Mr. Parker showed me to pay the check....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, I thought "WE" were an item? Since when do you go window shopping? *



In your dream world perhaps, my dear.  I don't date out of province anymore, been there done that, don't want to do it again.  

Besides ...... what would your wife think.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *In your dream world perhaps, my dear.  I don't date out of province anymore, been there done that, don't want to do it again.  *



There you go. Reach in, rip his heart out and then stomp on it in front of all of us.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *There you go. Reach in, rip his heart out and then stomp on it in front of all of us. *



Same song, 50th verse from the members at MT.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Same song, 50th verse from the members at MT. *


QUit going after the married ones....quit going after the single ones, you're married.:angel:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 24, 2003)

Ric's a big boy, he can take it.  We're friends and have been for quite a while. 

He likes to joke and I like to pull the rug out from under him every now and again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Ric's a big boy, he can take it.  We're friends and have been for quite a while.
> 
> He likes to joke and I like to pull the rug out from under him every now and again.   *



Rug?

Ricks Bald?

Dude, just do what I do.

Wear a hat!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Ric's a big boy, he can take it.  We're friends and have been for quite a while.
> 
> He likes to joke and I like to pull the rug out from under him every now and again.   *



My ego's on life support right now...............


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rug?
> 
> Ricks Bald?
> ...



No, not yet, but you're right. I refuse to age gracefully!


----------



## Seig (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My ego's on life support right now............... *


Better your ego than your id.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Wear a hat!*



That explains your cloak then, :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2003)

heh.

You're just jealous cuz I look like a major celeb.... Kevin Smith.


:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont' know about that but your avator should have been a wwe wrestler. Something like the Undertaker comes to mind.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *heh.
> 
> You're just jealous cuz I look like a major celeb.... Kevin Smith.
> ...


You wear hair extensions?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2003)

No, I look like Kevin Smith...well, except for the hair.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You wear hair extensions? *



I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Seig (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope he doesn't. *


maybe we should get him a free sample of rogaine!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *maybe we should get him a free sample of rogaine! *



If he does then maybe we at MT can get him some of that for his payment.


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If he does then maybe we at MT can get him some of that for his payment. *


Have you priced that stuff?  Unless your insurance covers it, I'm afraid we can't afford it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Have you priced that stuff?  Unless your insurance covers it, I'm afraid we can't afford it. *



Brother Seig,
You know we've met face to face and trained together. We both know that neither of us need that stuff and for a long time.:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2003)

Very funny guys....

I'm reminded of the imortal words of another bald superstud...

"Whatchu gonna do, when the 24 cm pythons run wild over you!"


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Very funny guys....
> 
> I'm reminded of the imortal words of another bald superstud...
> ...


I guess we're safe for a while then......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

I will bring my deadly 'throwing wings'.  Buffalo Ninja come fully armed for sneak attacks....


Sadly, we cant get any of em on our football team.... :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I will bring my deadly 'throwing wings'.  Buffalo Ninja come fully armed for sneak attacks....
> 
> 
> Sadly, we cant get any of em on our football team.... :rofl: *


Throwing wings?  How 'bout some catching Bleu Cheese to go with them?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

heh....carrot sticks like shirken...only tastier.


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't think my Ginsu2000 is up to carving carrots into those shapes.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *"Whatchu gonna do, when the 24 cm pythons run wild over you!"*



I guess I'm glad that you are in NY.

However Castillo claim the 24" Pythons as well.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I guess I'm glad that you are in NY.
> 
> However Castillo claim the 24" Pythons as well. *



That's right, don't you ever forget it!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 4, 2003)

ok ok ok.

I just have to ask...


Is he also bald and has cool theme music?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok ok ok.
> 
> I just have to ask...
> ...



Well, "Father Time" is trying to catch up with me, my music, none other than .....NWO! The original theme. (Scott Hall)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's right, don't you ever forget it! *



 



> Well, "Father Time" is trying to catch up with me, my music, none other than .....NWO! The original theme. (Scott Hall)



Father time; ok I'll believe that.

NWO theme music, now that; I just can't believe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *ok ok ok.
> 
> I just have to ask...
> ...



I'm guessing that he is getting that way! :rofl: 



> and has cool theme music?



Probably not


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 4, 2003)

did anyone mention Triple H from the WWE?
Maybe just a bit bigger then him.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You better believe it, bub! 

NWO for LIFE!


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You better believe it, bub!
> 
> NWO for LIFE! *


No Way Out for life?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No Way Out for life? *



NO! New World Order!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2003)

The Bottle of Geritol on a Pole match...

One of Hogans toughest matches...


Hey, if Scott Hall came back, and the rest of his AA group joined in, is that cheeting?  


And....do walkers count as foriegn objects if they are made in the US?


:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh for gods sake! NWO SUCK! That new kid with one leg could beat them up! Hogan should be 6ft under, Scott Hall would probably have an AA apointment and Nash cant run across a ring without being injured for a year! :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2003)

I got a great NWO promo thing...had Konan mumbling about being Taco Bell employee of the month, and 'NachoMan' about his bengay.

Was a riot.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

for all the things those big guys are capable of........none of them know when it is time to throw in the towel.....what a shame.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

Riddle me this, if you were making the money these guys were, and all you had to do was workout daily, go to practice 3 times a week, and then act like an idiot for about 20 minutes once a week, would you throw in the towel?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

good point....but at some point.....you have to have made enough money.....and want to see your family......enjoy a secondary career....something.  I can't see why everyone has to retire and come back out of retirement all the time........Damn that Michael jordan...he started a terrible trend.  

At least Classy Freddie Blassy and the guys of yesteryear became managers and announcers....not try to hold on to the spotlight for another couple years.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 5, 2003)

No, If I was Hulk Hogan I would have made MORE then enough money and so on that I would be content to just work behind the scenes rather then carry on acting like an idiot.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No, If I was Hulk Hogan I would have made MORE then enough money and so on that I would be content to just work behind the scenes rather then carry on acting like an idiot. *


Some people never seem to outgrow acting like an idiot.  I know that about 10 years ago, Hulk's wife was spending money as fast he made it.  They were having some legal issues on a 7 million dollar home they were building/renovating in Clearwater, FL


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oh for gods sake! NWO SUCK! That new kid with one leg could beat them up! Hogan should be 6ft under, Scott Hall would probably have an AA apointment and Nash cant run across a ring without being injured for a year! :shrug: *



Listen here mate, you gonna get hurt! Ally, or no ally!:btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Listen here mate, you gonna get hurt! Ally, or no ally!:btg: *


Unleash your anger, Rick, it brings you ever closer to the Emporer......


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig
> I know that about 10 years ago, Hulk's wife was spending money as fast he made it.
> 
> If this money she was spending was from his acting career.......It probably wouldn't take long for that well to run drive.....I think Fran Drescher made a tougher acting nanny then Hulk did._


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Unleash your anger, Rick, it brings you ever closer to the Emporer...... *



I don't know, he's still on vacation


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

How about Paul (Mr. Wonderful) Orndorff?  Anyone remember him?  Or IVan (polish power) Putski?  There were a couple of Pro-wrestlers with good physiques from 20+ years ago.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Listen here mate, you gonna get hurt! Ally, or no ally!:btg: *



Oh sorry, forgot you had that whole gay idol thing going on with the NWO


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oh sorry, forgot you had that whole gay idol thing going on with the NWO  *



Whoa! Thems fightimg word Mister!:btg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa! Thems fightimg word Mister!:btg: *



Just wait until Seig see's you using his signature move.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Riddle me this, if you were making the money these guys were, and all you had to do was workout daily, go to practice 3 times a week, and then act like an idiot for about 20 minutes once a week, would you throw in the towel? *



Hmm...  So what youre saying is, all I have to do now is add the $ part in and I'll be set.  (Given that I already do the rest.....heh...)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> quote: Originally posted by Seig
> Riddle me this, if you were making the money these guys were, and all you had to do was workout daily, go to practice 3 times a week, and then act like an idiot for about 20 minutes once a week, would you throw in the towel?



I have always said I would get into the ring with these guys to get my backside handed to me just for the money .

:rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

not a bad pay check, considering most dont really get hurt..

I think the majority of us taking more of a beating 2 or 3 times a week then they get by their opponents in a month.
Minus the chair thing....we don't do that one in class, and that may earn them double points........
not sure.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa! Thems fightimg word Mister!:btg: *




lol, Naw, fighting words are differant, that was what we in England call a joke


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You better believe it, bub!
> 
> NWO for LIFE! *



Bah!!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *for all the things those big guys are capable of........none of them know when it is time to throw in the towel.....what a shame. *



Now that; I agree with.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Riddle me this, if you were making the money these guys were, and all you had to do was workout daily, go to practice 3 times a week, and then act like an idiot for about 20 minutes once a week, would you throw in the towel? *



Probably not


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Listen here mate, you gonna get hurt! Ally, or no ally!:btg: *



It's about time you finally put your little pupil in his place.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Unleash your anger, Rick, it brings you ever closer to the Emporer...... *



Seig,
I think he is finally starting to crack under the pressure:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't know, he's still on vacation *



Only for a few more days, Pal!......and I don't believe he is on vacation. 

Oh yeah 1 last thing; I tried to call you again today and got your lovely voice mail again


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *How about Paul (Mr. Wonderful) Orndorff?  Anyone remember him?  *


I believe he is now a trainer for the WWE.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Oh sorry, forgot you had that whole gay idol thing going on with the NWO  *



Is that any way to talk to your instructor????????:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I have always said I would get into the ring with these guys to get my backside handed to me just for the money .
> 
> :rofl: *



Brother Rich,
I've always said that if I were bigger then I'd be doing that stuff. Watching Spike Dudley get his A$$ kicked around there's no room for me. However I think my skills would be a little better than his.:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *lol, Naw, fighting words are differant, that was what we in England call a joke  *



It sounds to me like you have a way out anytime you wish with that statement:soapbox:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2003)

Spike is in pretty good shape for a littl guy But hell I think he may be bigger thn me or at least weigh more.
If i can keep my body at under 10 percent I'm happy. Usually it runs about 8%.  Any thing over 10 and I start looking round


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Spike is in pretty good shape for a littl guy *



I'll agree with 'ya there. 



> If i can keep my body at under 10 percent I'm happy. Usually it runs about 8%. Any thing over 10 and I start looking round



:rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

Rey Mysterio Jr-----Little guy in good shape.....I think he is about 3'9 and weighs about 89#'s.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is that any way to talk to your instructor????????:rofl: *



Good point!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Brother Rich,
> I've always said that if I were bigger then I'd be doing that stuff. Watching Spike Dudley get his A$$ kicked around there's no room for me. However I think my skills would be a little better than his.:shrug: *



I would be willing to step into the big Ring with the gloves. I know I am not in their class for boxing and shape, yet for the money (* Assuming people woudl be willing to pay to see me get beat up *).

JF, Do not count yourself out.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Rey Mysterio Jr-----Little guy in good shape.....I think he is about 3'9 and weighs about 89#'s. *



Are you sure that he is that small because that just doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't know, he's still on vacation *


Despite what that moronic nit posted in my help thread in the Kenpo section, Mr. C is not on vacation.  He has been Australia working very hard with a few small schools and doing seminars.


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Just wait until Seig see's you using his signature move. *


For that, I'll allow it!  hey MOB :btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hmm...  So what youre saying is, all I have to do now is add the $ part in and I'll be set.  (Given that I already do the rest.....heh...) *


Yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Despite what that moronic nit posted in my help thread in the Kenpo section, Mr. C is not on vacation.  He has been Australia working very hard with a few small schools and doing seminars. *



I ain't no MORONIC!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I ain't no MORONIC! *



:rofl: :rofl: 

You know, I thought about calling you again but I got busy:shrug: . I didn't want to get your voice mail again.


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I ain't no MORONIC! *


I was not referring to you, you nit.  I was talking about the aussie that decided to tell me that a.) I didn't know what the hell I was talking about and b.) That because he didn't know me that he felt it unnecessary to help me get in touch with Mr. C


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

slight exaggeration.  But He is only about 5'5.......and about 155 I think.

Pretty impressive for a little guy.

how are the shoulder work outs coming?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *slight exaggeration.  But He is only about 5'5.......and about 155 I think.*



Yeah, I thought he was about my size. 



> how are the shoulder work outs coming?



It's going good. Right now I had to take last week and this week off from lifting but I will be back next monday. Hard and heavy I found is what strengthens them up. Also instead of using the military machine my partner & I are using the smith machine instead. I'm not sure which is better but the results are more noticeable with the smith machine.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

> Hard and heavy I found is what strengthens them up.



Like I said, you have to pound on some weight to break through barriers sometimes.  Good Job.



> Also instead of using the military machine my partner & I are using the smith machine instead. I'm not sure which is better but the results are more noticeable with the smith machine.



Don't forget dumbbell presses. You need to do individual arm presses to really explode  the shoulders.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, I thought he was about my size.
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Ain't gonna help you none when I get a hold of ya!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Why? Ain't gonna help you none when I get a hold of ya! *



Oh, I owe you another one now; Pal!!........After your comment in the other thread.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh, I owe you another one now; Pal!!........After your comment in the other thread. *



Just add it to my tab, will ya.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Just add it to my tab, will ya. *



Oh believe me; I keep adding it on your tab. One day it'll be time to cash in.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh believe me; I keep adding it on your tab. One day it'll be time to cash in. *



you know where to find me....................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *you know where to find me....................  *



Are you still warming up? I'm on my way down.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you still warming up? I'm on my way down. *



Good, you still owe me Chinese dinner!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Good, you still owe me Chinese dinner!:asian: *



I thought you were buying?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought you were buying? *



No dice, lower rank pays!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No dice, lower rank pays! *





:shrug: ................Figures!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:shrug: ................Figures!! *


I thought the newest guy to the group paid.
Let me see, that means since I am the host, I don't pay.
Mr. C came out here first, so he doesn't pay/
Jason came out here in March, so he's not new anymore.
That means, Ricky, it's your turn to buy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I thought the newest guy to the group paid.
> Let me see, that means since I am the host, I don't pay.
> Mr. C came out here first, so he doesn't pay/
> ...



Now I LOVE THAT :rofl:  he can buy for 30.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now I LOVE THAT :rofl:  he can buy for 30.:asian: *



Ok, let's get a box of chicken ........to go!


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, let's get a box of chicken ........to go! *


As long as it's bourbon chicken, sure......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, let's get a box of chicken ........to go! *



Well after we all beat you with sticks you will end up buying anything we wish.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well after we all beat you with sticks you will end up buying anything we wish. *



How original.............:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

Did he mention the sticks would be in flames?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Did he mention the sticks would be in flames? *



Ahhhhhh, Hawaiian feast, girls in grass skirts?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How original.............:shrug: *



For some reason I don't believe you seen StickDummy swinging the escrima sticks around.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ahhhhhh, Hawaiian feast, girls in grass skirts? *



I'd like to see you in a red or yellow flowered shirt.:rofl: 
As for the girls in grass skirts; There isn't enough time for that.


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'd like to see you in a red or yellow flowered shirt.:rofl:
> As for the girls in grass skirts; There isn't enough time for that. *


Like Mr. C would let him have enough time to enjoy that anyway....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Like Mr. C would let him have enough time to enjoy that anyway.... *



Exactly. Castillo doesn't know that there's only enough time to get a little sleep, a couple of meals and a whole lot of training.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Exactly. Castillo doesn't know that there's only enough time to get a little sleep, a couple of meals and a whole lot of training. *


Sleep?  You got sleep?  Man, I got gyped!


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

you'll get all the sleep you need, when your dead.


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *you'll get all the sleep you need, when your dead. *


Sleep is a two edged sword.  If you get enough when your dead, but not enough when you're alive, you wind up dead sooner.


----------

